# Von Java SE nach JavaEE umsteigen



## Gast (19. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich programmiere jetzt seit 2 Jahren in Java Se und möchte nun auf Java EE umsteiegenund habe mir daher schon das Tutorim von Sun gekauft und habe gerade angefangen, dieses durchzulesen,

Wie lange wird es eurer Meinung nach dauern, bis man JavaEE duchschnittlich kann, sodass man sich bei einer firma bewerben kann?

lg


----------



## The_S (19. Feb 2008)

Kommt darauf an wie schnell du lernst und kommt darauf an was du unter J2EE alles einbeziehst. J2EE ist mit seinen ganzen Frameworks sehr komplex.


----------



## Gast (19. Feb 2008)

Mit einem Mittelmäßig schnellen lernverhalten,
Was wird von Firmen verlangt? wie lange kann das dauern, um sich in die Materie so einzuarbeiten, dann man sich zutrauen kann, sich bei einer Firma zu bewerben,

lg


----------



## ARadauer (19. Feb 2008)

Ich denke, das kommt auf die Firma bzw die Stelle drauf an.
Wenn du mit Kollegen ein paar Miniprojekte betreuen musst und auf vorhandene (alte) Frameworks aufsetzt, kanns du dich sofort bewerben. Wenn viel vorhandener Code da ist, siehst du eh wie etwas gemacht wird.

Wenn du aber alleine eine großes neues Projekt machen musst wirds schwierig.

Also ich arbeite jetzt größtenteils an einer J2EE Anwendung die es schon seit 5 Jahren gibt, da kann man sich sehr viel von vorhandenem Code abschaun. Das meiste was ich mache, liegt eh irgendwo im Backend, Klassen die von Controller Servlets benutzt werden, da ist zu Java Se nicht so viel unterschied.

Kommt immer drauf an wie viel du kannst und was die verlangen.

Aber generell zu sagen, dass du x Monate lernen musst um dich bei einer Firma zu bewerben,... das ist nicht möglich.


----------



## The_S (19. Feb 2008)

super, mittelmäßig schnelles lernverhalten ist n dehnbarer Begriff  .

Es werden unterschiedliche Sachen von den Firmen verlangt und deshalb ist die entsprechende Einarbeitungszeit auch unterschiedlich. Sorry, aber da kann man keine zuverlässige Aussage geben.


----------



## ARadauer (19. Feb 2008)

Ich hab Kollegen die haben ohne Java Kenntnisse angefangen... das meiste lernt man sowieso durch die Arbeit. 

Les mal ein Buch übers Schwimmen und dann ab mit dir in die Fluten....


----------



## Reeny (19. Feb 2008)

Den Meinungen muss ich mich anschliessen.

Ich denke, es würde helfen, wenn du ein J2EE-Projekt "einfach mal" umsetzt. Denn sich einfach nur in ein Thema einzulesen beeindruckt bestimmt nicht viele Firmen.

Gegebenfalls kannst du dein J2EE-Projekt als _Referenz_ bei Bewerbungen angeben.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ein Projekt auf privater Ebene reichen würde, um Personalleiter zu beeindrucken. Das kommt ganz auf die Unternehmen an. Auf jeden Fall sind *praktischer Erfahrungen* unerlässlich.

Willst du dich für eine feste Anstellung oder für eine Ausbildung bewerben? Im letzteren Fall ist der bestehende _Erfahrungswert_ nicht soooo wichtig.


-= reeny =-


----------



## The_S (19. Feb 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab Kollegen die haben ohne Java Kenntnisse angefangen...



Ich auch - die Programmieren aber VB, RPG, ... :lol: . Mal ehrlich: Wer stellt heute einen Java-Programmierer ein, der kein Java kann!?


----------



## Gast (19. Feb 2008)

Was ist eigentlich das Wichtigste bei JavaEE, mit was soll man anfangen,

Ich hab ein AJAX- Buch gelesen, kann kleinere HTML- Seiten erstellen und hab JavaSE im Griff (XML einlesen, auslesen, iBatis-> mappen),
Wo soll ich anfangen, Das JavaEE Tutorial von Sun ist ja ziemlich dick und bis ich das durchgearbeitet habe, das dauert noch,

PS: wo kann ich eigentlich einen Server (mieten, graties oä) herbekommen, damit ich das ganze ausprobieren kann oder ist das ganze auch Sinnvoll, wenn ich es lokal ausprobiere?


----------



## ARadauer (19. Feb 2008)

da hast du recht hobbit, ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass man das meiste durch das arbeiten lernt.


----------



## ARadauer (19. Feb 2008)

Server? ich würd mir einfach lokal mal einen tomcat installieren.
Versuch ein 2-3 Servlets zu schreiben und dann kannst du dir mal ein paar JSP Seiten vornehmen...
um mal das grundprinzip zu verstehen.



ibatis is sowas wie hibernate oder?


----------



## Guest (19. Feb 2008)

Das Problem ist ja auch, das Java SE nicht unbedingt sehr gefragt ist, 
Bei einer StellenAnzeige steht zwar am Anfang immer "Java ist gefordert", wenn man aber weiterliest, dann handelt es sich meistens um eine Server- Anwendung, also Java EE,


----------



## Reeny (19. Feb 2008)

@Gast

Es ist durchaus sinnvoll, das ganze auch erstmal lokal zu testen ... geht nämlich am Anfang schneller


----------



## The_S (19. Feb 2008)

@ARadauer

aso, das stimmt natürlich. Ohne Praxiserfahrung kann man (so gut wie) nichts lernen

@Gast

Du solltest dich zuerst einmal mit der generellen Architektur und Aufbau von JSPs und Servlets beschäftigen. Anschließend kannst du dich mal mit JSF und Portlets außeinander setzen. Und wenn du das hast, kannst du nochmal vorbeischauen  .

Um "J2SE im Griff zu haben" gehört aber noch n ganzes Stückchen mehr als XML-Verarbeitung ...

Kostenlos wirst du wohl keinen J2EE Server bekommen. Aber was spricht dagegen dir einen lokalen Server aufzusetzen? Das reicht doch zum Testen  . Evtl. den noch auf ner emulierten Linux-Kiste und fertig für den Anfang.

[edit] ups, da war ich aber arg viel zu langsam :lol:


----------



## ARadauer (19. Feb 2008)

> Bei einer StellenAnzeige steht zwar am Anfang immer "Java ist gefordert", wenn man aber weiterliest, dann handelt es sich meistens um eine Server- Anwendung, also Java EE,


Trotzdem ist es Java, schau dir Servlets und JSPs an und dann bewirb dich. Bringt auch nicht viel, wenn du dich jetzt in irgendein Framework einließt, die Firma setzt höchstwahrscheinlich eh was anderes ein.

War hatten hier mal eine sehr interessante diskussion darüber mit welchen Voraussetzungen man sich für einen Job bewerben kann. Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Grundlagen reichen um eine Voraussetzung zu erfüllen. Den Tiefgang erreicht man spätestens nach ein paar Wochen arbeit.


----------



## Guest (19. Feb 2008)

@ emulierten Linux-Kiste

Gibts da irgenwelche Links, wie ich eine funktionelle Nachbildung eines Systems machen kann?
oder reicht es, wenn ich einen TomCat aufsetzen bzw. geht auch der Server von XP (Ordner Inetpub)?


----------



## ARadauer (19. Feb 2008)

> Bringt auch nicht viel, wenn du dich jetzt in irgendein Framework einließt


falsch ausgedrückt, es bring natürlich immer was, wenn man sich mit neuen technologien beschäftigt.


----------



## Guest (19. Feb 2008)

Hab nämlich in letzter Zeit sehr viel mit WebStart und dem XP- Server gearbeitet bzw einfach die jnlp und die jar-Dateien auf dem Server, eine HTML- Seite dazu und los gings,
Das hat aber schätz ich mal, nicht sehr viel mit einer Client- Server- Anwendung im JavaEE stil zu tun,


----------



## byte (19. Feb 2008)

Also bei mir wars so, dass ich mich echt schwer getan habe, mich direkt in eins der größeren JavaEE Frameworks einzuarbeiten, ohne mir vorher nochmal die Basics (Plain JSP/ Servlets) zu erarbeiten. Hatte das zwar schonmal in der Uni gemacht vor Jahren, hatte aber doch schon viel wieder vergessen.
Sehe es also ähnlich wie ARadauer: erstmal die Grundlagen lernen, dann ist die Lernkurve bei den richtigen Frameworks gleich steiler. Im übrigen ist der JavaEE Bereich eh so mächtig, dass man wohl kaum alles lernen kann, was ein Unternehmen verlangen könnte. Umso wichtiger ist eine solide Basis.


----------



## ARadauer (19. Feb 2008)

> geht auch der Server von XP (Ordner Inetpub)?


ich denke nicht, das der eine serlvet container hat


----------



## Guest (19. Feb 2008)

Also dann werd ich mich mal in die Basics stüzen und ich hoffe, es sieht in einem halben Jahr anders aus, dann möchte ich mit EE starten (bei einer Firma, bezahlt, kein Praktikum),

Dankeschön für die Anregungen,

lg


----------



## The_S (19. Feb 2008)

Betriebssysteme kannst du z. B. in der VirtualBox emulieren.


----------



## ms (19. Feb 2008)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Betriebssysteme kannst du z. B. in der VirtualBox emulieren.


Oder VMWare Server.

ms


----------



## Guest (19. Feb 2008)

Also mit " VirtualBox emulieren" kann ich moment noch nix anfangen,
Muss mal googlen, was du da genau meinst bzw. gibts da einen hilfreichen Link dazu?


----------



## The_S (19. Feb 2008)

VirtualBox ist ein Programm, welches einen Computer auf deinem Computer simuliert. Auf diesem simulierten Computer kannst du z. B. ein Linux installieren und dort deinen Server zum Testen aufsetzen. Dann hast du eine seperate Testumgebung ohne Einfluss deines "eigentlichen Rechners".


----------



## Guest (19. Feb 2008)

Also mit VMWare hab ich mal gearbeitet, das dürfte auch soetwas sein, Da läuft auch so quasi ein Rechner in einem Rechner,
Sowas bekommt man so weit ich weiß aber nicht gratis oder gibts da auch sowas wie openOffice?


----------



## ARadauer (19. Feb 2008)

würd mich im moment damit gar nicht belasten, tomcat installieren und ab geht die post.
warum soller er einen server emulieren?


----------



## ARadauer (19. Feb 2008)

was hat das ganze mit openOffice zu tun?????


----------



## ms (19. Feb 2008)

Ich denke er meint ob es gratis ist.
VMWare Server ist gratis.
Aber wie ARadauer schon geschrieben hat kannst du Tomcat auch ganz normal unter Windows installieren.

ms


----------



## The_S (19. Feb 2008)

Jap, fürn Anfang brauchste das wirklich nicht. Aber wenn du dir dann mal wirklich überlegst nen Server zu mieten, würd ich mir dafür mal vorher das System emulieren. (In die Richtung sollte das eigentlich eher gehen)

VMWare ist gratis? Letztens (ok, doch scho weng her :lol hats noch was gekostet. VirtualBox ist aber aufjedenfall gratis.


----------



## Guest (19. Feb 2008)

OpenOffice war natürlich ein doofer ausdruck von mir für gratis, Ich hab gratis gemeint, genau,

Danke,


----------



## DocRandom (19. Feb 2008)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...VMWare ist gratis? Letztens (ok, doch scho weng her :lol hats noch was gekostet....


..nunja, der Player und der ESX-Server sind gratis, jedoch auch ich bevorzuge die V-Box.

lg
DocRandom


----------

